#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 外傳《即使受傷，我也要保護你》（閃光有，慎點）

## 夜落白櫻

「因為，你對我而言是很重要的人。」

　　＊＊＊

　　處在半山腰上的星芒之森中的一棟小木屋中，一白一黑的兩隻狼正坐在門口欣賞著美妙的月色，在星芒花的花瓣飄舞下，形成一副動人的美景。

　　白狼與黑狼正是隸屬於刺客公會的夜落白櫻以及晨散黑椿。

　　身後的木屋為兩人幼年時的住處，雖然在「那件事」之後被毀的像是廢墟一般，但在兩人辛苦的重建下，多少恢復了原本的樣子。

　　之後，兩人就常常往這裡跑，這裡，積存了兩人從小到大的一切回憶，也是兩人「至親」的長眠之地……

　　＊＊＊

　　「真漂亮啊……」白櫻左右搖擺著尾巴，望著天上那一輪明月。

　　「對啊……以前是不是也看過這種景色呢？」黑椿盤腿坐在白櫻旁邊，看著比自己高了一顆頭的白櫻。

　　「說不定呢，以前看到的景色……應該像是這樣？」白櫻趴了下來，然後抬起頭望向天空。

　　黑椿看著覺得有點無言：「這樣哪有差別啦。」

　　白櫻抖了抖耳朵，微微笑著：「真的沒什麼差別……但是這樣小椿就比我高了呀。」

　　黑椿一掌往白櫻頭上拍，有點不滿的說：「這是用委婉的方式在說我很矮嗎……」

　　「才沒有呢！小椿還會長高的啦，而且你小小隻的抱起來也比較舒服……啊啊沒事，我甚麼都沒說喔！」

　　黑椿垂了一下耳朵，嘟著嘴咕噥：「是這樣嗎……」

　　享受著夜間吹拂的涼風，白櫻瞇起眼睛，開始哼起輕鬆的小調。

　　而黑椿低著頭，回想起了幼時的種種……

　　＊＊＊

　　小時候的黑椿個性溫柔而又有點懦弱。有一次幫父母跑腿，但還沒到店裡，錢就已經被幾個惡霸搶去，當時的黑椿連反抗都不敢，就只是默默的看著對方將父母交給自己的錢搶走，還威脅黑椿說要是還有看到他的話，必定會再從他手上將錢搶走。

　　事後，黑椿也沒有跟父母說明錢被搶走，而是編了個「不小心弄丟」的謊言。

　　但一切事發的經過，都被跟蹤黑椿出門的白櫻看在眼底。

　　隔天，黑椿再度前往鎮上添購食材，遠遠就又看見了昨日的那幾個惡霸，嚇得黑椿停在原地不敢向前，而跟蹤黑椿出門的白櫻看見了黑椿不尋常的舉動，也覺得奇怪，但還是躲著繼續觀察。

　　當黑椿猶豫著要如何是好的同時，那幾個惡霸注意到了黑椿，其中那個帶頭的便朝向黑椿大喊：「又是你啊！今天帶了多少要來貢獻給我們啊？」

　　說著說著便一群人團團圍住黑椿，白櫻眼看事態不對，急忙從樹上一躍而下，用手護住黑椿，說：「幾位大哥們……你們找我弟弟有甚麼事情嗎？」

　　自家哥哥突然出現在自己眼前，黑椿嚇了一跳。

　　白櫻的目光直盯著幾個惡霸，那個帶頭的連話都沒說，直接就是一個拳頭往白櫻身上砸。

　　「－－！」白櫻立即將黑椿壓到自己懷裡，自己則用背擋著那如雨點般落下的拳頭。

　　一陣猛烈的拳打腳踢後，其中一人猛力往白櫻身上踹了一腳後便帶著其餘幾個人離開。

　　白櫻緊緊護著黑椿，也不管自己已經遍體鱗傷，抬起身後輕聲地問：「小椿……有受傷嗎？」

　　淚水從臉頰滑過，黑椿哭了出來，小小的手握起了拳頭，不斷拍打著白櫻的胸口。

　　「哥哥……哥哥……」

　　「在？」

　　「笨蛋……哥哥大笨蛋！」

　　黑椿又揍了白櫻兩拳，但是挺無力的。

　　那之後的事，黑椿也想不太起來，僅僅記得自己扶著挨打的笨哥哥回了家後，笨蛋哥哥又被母親念了很久，但母親並沒有懲罰哥哥，只是一邊敷藥的同時一邊對著他訓話而已。

　　＊＊＊

　　「－－小椿？」白櫻的呼喊，將黑椿的思想拉回現實，黑椿還恍了一會兒神，過了一會兒才應聲道：「嗚？」

　　「看你發了好一會兒呆，還以為你睡著了呢。」白櫻趴在黑椿身邊，將下巴枕在了黑椿腿上。

　　黑椿拍了一下白櫻的頭，白櫻吐舌，嘻嘻的笑著。

　　「欸，哥哥，你還記得小時候──」黑椿揉著白櫻的頭問：「我們被惡霸搶錢那件事情嗎？」

　　白櫻抖了抖耳朵，思考了一下：「唔－－記得啊，怎麼了？」

　　黑椿低著頭想了一會兒，才小聲地問道：「為什麼那時候……要那樣護著我，結果讓自己挨打？」

　　「就只因為我想保護你啊。」白櫻想都沒想就脫口而出：「畢竟－－你對我而言是個很重要的人啊。」

　　黑椿聽的毛都炸了，臉頰還稍微紅紅的。

　　「怎麼突然問這個？」白櫻挑眉，盯著臉頰微紅的黑椿說：「還是你不喜歡我那樣子保護你？」

　　黑椿轉過頭，回答道：「不是啦……只是……不希望哥哥為了要保護我而受傷……」

　　「小傻瓜。」白櫻爬了起來，突然往黑椿頭上一拍，然後把他的頭髮揉亂後說：「如果是為了保護你，那麼受再多的傷我都甘願。」

　　「因為你－－對我來說是很重要的人。」白櫻將黑椿摟進懷裡，一邊用臉頰蹭著他的頭髮一邊說：「只要你還能對我露出一個微笑，即使受傷……即使賠上這條命……」

　　「我都會一直保護你。」

----------


## 曜狼

好閃嗄嗄/w\
小互動做的很細膩，這才有親暱兄弟的感覺嘛（？）
（想到我跟我哥頂多就「恩」「喔」「挖災」這樣，但還是會拿布偶娃娃同床共戲>w<）
（吐槽：雖然都退伍了但還是像小孩一樣）

話說黑椿也太受（弱）了
感覺只要稍微嚇一下就可以靠近（咦？？）
有這麼可愛的弟弟，保護這種事肯定會不自覺的當成使命呢:3

----------

